# Big Drum and Jack



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

I fished the last two weekends in Gulf Shores and had a blast with some big fish. The first weekend was for the Orange Beach IFA and I had a 40" Bull Red and big Black Drum that I estimate at around 50 pounds. This weekend we had some more fun with the Bull Reds and I also caught a big Jack Crevalle.

All caught on artificials.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dude that black drum is hideous lol....nice work!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice jack. I bet it gave a nice sleigh ride.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow, yea I bet the Jack towed you around for awhile. How long did it take to get him on board?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Damn, that is a monster Jack!! LOL that must have been quite the battle


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

The Jack took about 30 minutes to land. It was caught on a 20lb spinning outfit and a $15.00 WaxWing jig so I didn't want to push it! 

I saw several other schools of Jacks, but decided one was enough!


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

Are those pieces of foam on your rods enough to make them float? Where did you get them?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

How would you target those Jacks, I know no one does on pourpose, but I wanna try. Do they hang around in winter, what do they bite on? What kind of habitat do they like? Thats a good lookin fish man congrats, Ive caught small ones and I think theyre an under rated catch.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome catches guys!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Man i'm afraid to go the kayak route especially when i see you all bundled up, if i hooked any of those fish i'd be tipped over in the freezing drink for sure. Nice Catches!


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

The rod floats are from Blakemore. Some rods will float completely, some it will slow the sink rate and possibly allow time to retrieve it. I put them on my rods when yak fishing. They cost about 3 for $10.00 for the larger 8" size. Well worth it.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_16517_100004000_100000000_100004000_100-4-0


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

TailRazor said:


> Man i'm afraid to go the kayak route especially when i see you all bundled up, if i hooked any of those fish i'd be tipped over in the freezing drink for sure. Nice Catches!


I've never "tipped over" in my Hobie. Very stable. 
Re: Bundled up.
I wear the face buff for sun protection. Yak fishing is more suceptable to sunburn due to the closeness to the water and the glare. I don't like sunscreen so I wear long sleeves. I wear gloves to handle big fish at yakside without getting cut and for a better grip.

I do fish in the dead of winter with no worries. I wear breathable, waterproof waders and waterproof socks, jacket and gloves.


----------



## Kingfish880 (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice! I have a strange urge to catch a big Black Drum like that one now...


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Shaved down pool noodles,as floats shave the ends so it doesn't pucker when you zip tie it


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice fish!! I would love to catch any of those three. I fish mainly artificials too. Mainly just fishing, not much catching


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

MAN WHAT A JACK!!! It wouldn't matter what gear you had!!! Yeah I hate to break off but that stud is a self contained self powered trollin' motor?

I bet he was a blast in the britches to fight... Them drum are a dead-leg log compared to a jack... I think a 12-15 pound jack is comparable to a 75 pound drum for fight!

Brent


----------

